# campsite reset



## MamaMyers (Aug 6, 2013)

so how do I do it? I am making my other character now...


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 6, 2013)

The most important aspect is that you start with a new character as your first town load for the day. That means that in order for the campsite reset to work, when it's 6:00 AM or later on any given day, you do not choose "continue" from the main menu. If at any time during a new day, Isabelle loads your town with an already existing character you've created, the town is set for the day: the campsite will be fixed until six o'clock the next morning; whether or not Redd or Katrina are in town--those are all fixed for the entire day once Isabelle prepares your town for the day.

Creating a new character bypasses the town preparation. Rather than seeing Isabelle and having her load your save file, she's bypassed entirely and the first thing you see when you select to start a new save file is Rover on the train and you go through the whole character creation sequence.

Once this newly created character is in your town, you're free to explore as you please completely without consequence as long as you do not save. The only way to save once you're in town as the new character (and I'm sure you know this) is to talk to Isabelle in Town Hall. She sends you to Nook's and you talk to him and show him where you want to build the new house for your new character. Then go back and talk to Isabelle and tell her your birthday and she'll give you a town card and the game auto-saves. It's cumbersome, but on the plus side, there's no way to accidentally save and ruin your scouting expedition.

You can use this new character to explore the campsite. If there's a camper there, go in the tent and see if it's someone you've been looking for. If it's not, just shut off the game and do the whole process all over again--create a new save file with a new character and do the whole Rover/train sequence again. Repeat as necessary until you find a dream camper. 

Once you like the camper in the tent (and there likely will not be a tent each time you do the reset, so sometimes you go through the whole train sequence for absolutely nothing), then go talk to Isabelle and initiate the process of getting a tent so you can save the game.

Once the game is saved, you can delete the character you just created and saved--unless you want to keep that character. Keep in mind that character can no longer be used as a scout--ever! Scouting works only if you start the day with a new character. Then when you go into your town as the Mayor, the camper you saved will be there. So long as you have fewer than ten villagers, you will be able to invite the camper to move into your town.

Important note reminder: once the game save has been loaded for the day, the campsite status will not change no matter how many new characters you create. The very first town load of the day must be a new character, or the "trick" will not work.


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 6, 2013)

my gosh what a process  I wish they would make this easier!! almost not worth it  gonna try a few times though, thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, it's very tedious. It's fun to see a new tent and the moment of anticipation is great as you enter the tent to see which villager is visiting--but it's a boring process to get there and it's frustrating to go through all that and find no tent at the campsite.

Some days are more favorable for tents than others. Some days you can go through this ten times and find one tent if you're lucky. Other days, in the same ten tries you can find campers more often than not. You may hit three tents in three tries and then the next six or so will be empty.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 6, 2013)

Also if there is no campsite one day you can save on the new character and "lock in" that day increasing the chance of there being one the next day
there has to be one each week, so theoretically you could lock in all 6 days.. and then you can use the last day of the week for resetting as you know there will be a campsite each time
Prevents you from spending multiple times resetting on multiple days where campsites will not appear for a lot of the time


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 6, 2013)

too much time when you got two kids!


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 6, 2013)

Its easier to just lock in each day, do one reset, hopefully the campsite wont be there on that day, and then save
do this the next day with a new character etc.. should only take a few minutes each day then you can spend the Sunday resetting as there will be a campsite each day

it really is tedious to reset 500 times or so on one day, when there will be a large chance one wont appear


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 6, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Its easier to just lock in each day, do one reset, hopefully the campsite wont be there on that day, and then save
> do this the next day with a new character etc.. should only take a few minutes each day then you can spend the Sunday resetting as there will be a campsite each day
> 
> it really is tedious to reset 500 times or so on one day, when there will be a large chance one wont appear




I find it faster to just go day by day until you get one a week lol I got whitney that way and olivia!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 6, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Also if there is no campsite one day you can save on the new character and "lock in" that day increasing the chance of there being one the next day
> there has to be one each week, so theoretically you could lock in all 6 days.. and then you can use the last day of the week for resetting as you know there will be a campsite each time
> Prevents you from spending multiple times resetting on multiple days where campsites will not appear for a lot of the time



Would Sunday be the last day of the week or is that Saturday? I consider Sunday to be the end of the week, but some say that it's the first.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 6, 2013)

MamaMyers said:


> I find it faster to just go day by day until you get one a week lol I got whitney that way and olivia!



Yeah i dont TT so i just can never be bothered to reset for it tbh


----------



## Dozer (Aug 6, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Its easier to just lock in each day, do one reset, hopefully the campsite wont be there on that day, and then save
> do this the next day with a new character etc.. should only take a few minutes each day then you can spend the Sunday resetting as there will be a campsite each day
> 
> it really is tedious to reset 500 times or so on one day, when there will be a large chance one wont appear




This doesn't work. Don't bother trying.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 6, 2013)

I did the same process but when I logged back on as mayor the camper was no longer there.. I didn't change the date or anything, I deleted the new character I created then went on as mayor but when I went back to the campsite to check the camper wasn't there anymore. I didn't know if it was a glitch or something. It was upsetting, I lost Papi.. he was so cute!! T-T


----------



## Umbre (Aug 6, 2013)

It's definitely a tedious process. Unless you're trying to get your very last dream villager, you can increase your chances by waiting until someone moves out, waiting a day or two after that, and then doing the reset trick for replacement villagers who are moving in. Not only will you get replacement villagers, but campsite villagers at the same time on some resets, speeding the whole thing up.

Remember that it doesn't matter what your scout character's name or appearance is, so you really barely have to look at the screen during the train ride.  I like to watch tv or listen to podcasts while I'm resetting so I don't get bored or waste quite as much time.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 6, 2013)

Umbre said:


> It's definitely a tedious process. Unless you're trying to get your very last dream villager, you can increase your chances by waiting until someone moves out, waiting a day or two after that, and then doing the reset trick for replacement villagers who are moving in. Not only will you get replacement villagers, but campsite villagers at the same time on some resets, speeding the whole thing up.
> 
> Remember that it doesn't matter what your scout character's name or appearance is, so you really barely have to look at the screen during the train ride.  I like to watch tv or listen to podcasts while I'm resetting so I don't get bored or waste quite as much time.



Good tips; I do the same thing. Of course, resetting for both villager house plots and a dream camper simultaneously just increases your chances of getting a house plot you hate and a camper you've been waiting for two months to see. Then you're stuck with a villager you don't want in order to have the chance of getting a dream camper to move in.


----------



## xoeffy (Aug 6, 2013)

If you have extra bells to throw away, you could build a new campsite and the day after its built, you're guaranteed a villager so just keep resetting on that day and one will be there every time.


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 6, 2013)

xoeffy said:


> If you have extra bells to throw away, you could build a new campsite and the day after its built, you're guaranteed a villager so just keep resetting on that day and one will be there every time.



lovely idea


----------

